# dumb question on buying drywall



## BlueBSH

Alright this sounds dumb, but never had to buy it myself before... when you go to a place like lowes, drywall is always paired up in twos.... is the price per pair or per sheet? if you only need one sheet do you have to buy two or can you cut apart a set? how's it work? thanks


----------



## fabrk8r

Price is per sheet. 

Good question about buying one sheet! I've always bought an even number...just lucky I guess. There's always a yard hand around to help when I pick them up, so they would cut the paper strip for you. If you happened to be alone I'm sure you could cut the joining strip yourself and no one would care. I just tear them off at the job site to separate, but they might prefer it to be cut at the yard so the sheet could be identified on the edge.


----------



## BlueBSH

fabrk8r said:


> Price is per sheet.
> 
> Good question about buying one sheet! I've always bought an even number...just lucky I guess. There's always a yard hand around to help when I pick them up, so they would cut the paper strip for you. If you happened to be alone I'm sure you could cut the joining strip yourself and no one would care. I just tear them off at the job site to separate, but they might prefer it to be cut at the yard so the sheet could be identified on the edge.


Thanks! yeah every time ive ever goten it someone else picked it up for me and it was strangely even numbers also... I need to replace one sheet right now on a wall....


----------



## Thurman

We have three sources here for the public, and two for contractors only, for drywall. The big box places do allow a customer to cut/tear the strip to remove only one sheet. Actually I think they prefer the customer to do this as I can never find help to load anything at the big box stores. The contractor only places do all the work for us. David


----------



## bjbatlanta

Yeah, it seems like at the big box stores the lot help always shows up after you've loaded 20 sheets by yourself and have 1 left on the cart.....


----------



## Jim F

And the posted price is for one sheet, not two.


----------



## masterofall

Always a per sheet price. They come in twos so the good sides are facing each other and don't get damaged


----------



## oldrivers

yes they ship them that way but you can buy one if you want . they dont care ... just like the 2x4s you can unbundle them and pick as many as you want.


----------



## handyz

*buying drywall*

I've never needed to buy drywall either.... is Lowes a good place to find it or is there another place to buy it for a better deal?


----------



## racebum

depot and lowes have the best prices more times than not on generic sheetrock. quietrock or cd board would require a specialty store. what are you using this sheetrock for? we might be able to help you avoid any mistakes if we knew the intended use.


----------



## Bjamin

i had the priviledge of stocking 3060 sheets of drywall lastnight, somehow i find myself reading about it this morning............


----------



## racebum

Bjamin said:


> i had the misfortune of stocking 3060 sheets of drywall lastnight, somehow i find myself reading about it this morning............


fixed :laughing:


----------

